

How a Hacker Asks His Date To Formal - Judson
http://emily.willyougotoformalwithme.com/jud

======
andyn
<http://emily.willyougotoformalwithme.com/%3Cmarquee%3EWooo>

Edit:

<script> works to some limited extent although I've discovered Chrome will
refuse to run such scripts. Can't seem to get the error message to show up
again, something along the lines of "script contents seen in location. Will
not run".

Which is probably a good thing.

------
JacobAldridge
And completely customisable for the rest of us -
<http://harmony.willyougotoformalwithme.com/jacob>

(Would have been more romantic had it been created for a single lady. I'm glad
you can change the asker's name as well, otherwise it was just a website
optimised for one guy to cycle through an infinite number of rejections.)

------
tlrobinson
<http://hello.willyougotoformalwithme.com/world>

------
eplanit
Let's not confuse 'Hacker' with simply being a 'Geek'. I'd hate to improperly
elevate one, or reduce the other. Static HTML?...maybe even the term 'Dork' is
more appropriate.

------
bojiang
I love that you can change the name. Way to optimize for the unknown!!

------
leelin
Wow, this is one case where a hijacking URL shortener actually comes in
handy... the non-hacker girl will think it's just for her!

------
sachinag
Ah, it doesn't work for compound names (like Mary Beth). Hyphens and
underscores still come through. :(

~~~
ErrantX
<http://emily%20a.willyougotoformalwithme.com/jud>

------
Judson
Thought this was slightly entertaining. But I can't recommend this method to
anyone trying to impress a non-tech girl, or one that won't see it as slightly
humorous.

~~~
Timothee
The non-tech girl will not be interested or impressed.

The tech girl will not be pleased to see her name can be changed to anything
with a different URL.

Not a good plan!

------
bmelton
I recently put together a (very) basic website for my wife, that allows me to
put little 'thinking of you' cards on it for her to see. It's fairly
rudimentary, but she loves it.

When I went to her office to take her out to lunch the other day, I was
shocked to see that she had printed out each of the cards (basically business
card format) and taped them to her wall.

I've been thinking of expanding the idea and allowing for logins (as it
currently has zero backend code, just HTML for the page and JS/AJAX to see
browse the archive), but thought it might be fairly one-off.

This has just changed my mind.

~~~
noonespecial
Ooh! Give it a twitter @somethinorother listener and an auto-refresh tag so
she can just leave it up and you can twitter a new message in anytime. Dammit,
now I'm inspired too. Just when I thought I might get free time...

~~~
Timothee
And just a few days after Valentine's Day too ;-)

------
maxwin
<http://emily.willyougotodinnerwithme.com/max>

------
rphlx
Bah. A real hacker would have used a .me domain, eliminating the .com

------
setori88
excuse my ignorance, but is a "Formal"?

~~~
arantius
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/School_formal>

Social event.

